# New Girl ;)



## Kaitlylyn93 (Feb 22, 2011)

My name is Kaitlyn Bestenheider from Kinston, NC. I do various jobs depending on the company I am working with. I'm a TD, stage manager, lighting designer, and I perform on occasion. I ended up on CB because my friend who gave me my real start in theatre told me I had to, but I have found it more than useful. (It took me a while to get around to this. I have had CB for a little over a week.) I'm currently working with 7 different production companies as well as a few side jobs not specifically theatre. (Schools included in the 7) I have applied and will hopefully be attending NYU Tisch next year to study Design and Production. I have not decided wether I will graduate as a TD to SM, but it is down to the two. I guess that's it....


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Booth, Kaitlyn! I wouldn't worry too much about specializing yet. You'll find your way. Thank your friend for us for sending you our way. I'm sure that you'll find a home here. See you in the forums.


----------

